# Might Flu Shots Increase COVID-19 Pandemic Risk?



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

People who received the trivalent influenza vaccine during the 2008-2009 flu season were between 1.4 and 2.5 times more likely to get infected with pandemic H1N1 in the spring and summer of 2009 than those who did not get the seasonal flu vaccine
A double-blind, placebo-controlled study on ferrets confirmed the results, showing the seasonal influenza vaccine did worsen symptoms after subsequent exposure to the H1N1 virus
A 2011 study found the seasonal flu vaccine may weaken children's immune systems and increase their chances of getting sick from influenza viruses not included in the vaccine
In a 2012 study, children receiving inactivated influenza vaccines had a 4.4 times higher relative risk of contracting noninfluenza respiratory virus infections in the nine months following their inoculation
A 2020 study found people were 36% more likely to get some form of coronavirus infection if they had been vaccinated against influenza.

Way too many things here fit me when I used to get flu vax.

*This is great read * https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...1lLIHRhIThbxun35BdONaD3UoVQtO6pBhU5ihKR_Yj23k


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Driving in the truck about a month ago Hot Nursey posed this same question. She also wondered if there had been a study done seeing how many Covid suffers also got the flu shot.

Neither of us get the flu shot and neither of us ever gets sick. I was considered "essential" and have been working since this thing began. We also decided to minimize the risk of her or the kids getting sick I would do all the shopping and other necessities on the outside.

If anyone should've caught Covid it was me. And so far nada 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Won't be getting a flu shot or a covid shot. Safer avoiding them. As long as we're feeding our bodies good nutrition and avoiding toxins then our bodies can and will fight off viruses. But I have a feeling that the majority of Americans will comply with whatever their Mayors tell them to do and get a shot. Don't want to make the masters angry. And, as a result, illnesses likely will be on the rise.

I had a father-in-law who used to get a flu shot each year and he got the flu each year. When I asked him why he kept getting the shot he said "because my doctor told me to" and "if I didn't get the shot the flu would be worse." I just shook my head (to myself of course) and changed the subject.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not take the regular flu shots either.
Never have.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Not if you don't take it!


----------

